# fox troubles



## GoodOl'FaceShooter (Nov 2, 2013)

Okay so I have a fox problem. There is a fox eating my chickens. I know it's a fox because I have seen in the area and there are tracks around my coup. I have a live trap but I don't know what bait I should use or in what kind of area I should place it. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

fox can be kinda hard to get into a cage trap. You can trap pups in a live trap but as they become adults they get a little leary of entering a live trap. Foot hold traps and snares are the easiest way to pick them up. If you need help getting rid of the fox problem contact your local Game and Fish dept or ADC agent. You can usually get the state/federal trapper for your area by calling the local game and fish dept.

hope this helps.

xdeano


----------

